# Test and Tren cycle



## Egghead (Sep 8, 2016)

first new thread on here, i've always searched forums etc for advice and stuff but finally joined one so here is my stats

23 years old

205 lbs

5 foot 10

about 13/14%

first cycle was 19 years old, sus and deca

done test e and tren e when i was 22, never had much planning and got night sweats, she gyno and a little short tempered.

I'm Working in the middle east so no alcohol just work and gym and want to do a proper well planned cycle of test/sus and tren e

I've saw that its good to use either nova or clomid with teen, one is good and one is bad, i get mixed up

i was thinking weeks 1 250 mg test

week 2-3 250mg test 250 tren

week 4-9 300 test 400 tren

week 10-11 250 test 250 tren

week 12-13 250 test

just want some advice on what pct to do and is there anything i can take on cycle for gyro with the tren?

appreciated guys


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Gyno from tren is caused my progesterone.

Popular anti progs are caber and prami, most people don't really need them and you wont either as long as estrogen is kept under control.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

ramping up and then back down is kinda pointless, if you're gunna ramp down, do 250mg ish test for 2 weeks at the end so your tren shut down isn;t as bad


----------



## Egghead (Sep 8, 2016)

think the first week i should do 500 mg then e then thereafter do my 350?


----------



## obbiie (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah I'd just go with 250 or 300 Test throughout and the Tren steady as well, so maybe 300? What did you run the Tren at on your previous cycle?


----------



## Egghead (Sep 8, 2016)

i ran then at 300 last time


----------

